# Corsair Carbide Air 240



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2015)

Hallo, hätte mal 2 Fragen zu dem Produkt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ehaeuse-passt-und-fuer-1150-geeignet-ist.html

1.) CPU Kühler 120 mm platz oder 135 wie in ihrem PDF steht http://www.corsair.com/~/media/Corsair/download-files/manuals/cases/CARBIDE_Air240_InstallGuide.pdf ?
2.) Reicht die Kühlung ohne Lüfter in dem Gehäuse für WD Green Festplatten,


----------



## Bluebeard (4. März 2015)

Hi SchumiGSG9,

1. Es sind die 120mm. Bei der Anleitung hat sich anscheinend ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Vielen Dank fürs drauf Aufmerksam machen
2. Da um die Platten herum genügend Öffnungen im Gehäuse sind, kann die Wärme abgeleitet werden. Ich würde mir hier keine Gedanken machen, dass die Platten übermäßig Warm werden.

Grüße


----------

